# Can anyone help me identify this artist?



## Belinda Tighe (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi there, I have inherited this painting and would be really grateful if anyone can help in identifying the artist? Thanks, in advance, for any advice.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

It actually has a signature that you should be able to read.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like a signature and a date.


----------



## Belinda Tighe (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi M Winther and Eddiebiz,
Thanks for your replies. I wish there were a signature but, sadly, it must be a trick of the light. There's nothing on it, at all!

Do you mind me asking, whereabouts are you both seeing it? Thanks, Belinda


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

It is a trick of the light, yes. It looks old, perhaps early 19th century. It seems that it is in need of cleaning. This one is difficult for us, who aren't art historians. Try an art history forum on Facebook or elsewhere.


----------

